# where are the cheapest areas to rent



## marcspain

hi folks,
as from next year we want to move to spain on a budget, we would like alicante or benidorm but only can offord 200/350 pm now elche looks cheap but im told its only spanish there, now as yet we can not speak spanish, we are a couple with a 1 yr old son. We want it so bad and yes we will need jobs im willing to do anything, my wife is a nursey nurse but will do cafe work ect. Can anyone please help we want to be close to the beach 20 min walk tops, plenty of shops and things to do, where is best as a starting point! cheers marclane: on our way in 1/2 years


----------



## jojo

Personally hun, I think that you'll get a slum for that price and that wont be any fun when its too hot to stay out in the summer and too cold to go out in the winter. Unless you share with other people and rent a room in a house or something????

Steve Hall on here will know if anyone does and I believe he's already told you what he thinks. Have you tried googling??

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb*

> hi folks,
> as from next year we want to move to spain on a budget, we would like alicante or benidorm but only can offord 200/350 pm now elche looks cheap but im told its only spanish there, now as yet we can not speak spanish, we are a couple with a 1 yr old son. We want it so bad and yes we will need jobs im willing to do anything, my wife is a nursey nurse but will do cafe work ect. Can anyone please help we want to be close to the beach 20 min walk tops, plenty of shops and things to do, where is best as a starting point! cheers marc on our way in 1/2 years


Sorry, seriously bad idea. If there wouldnt be a child involved I would say good luck go for it, but seriously, just don´t.


----------



## marcspain

hi,
got to try or we will always say what if we have nothing to lose, and ok things are bad at the mo! but things can only get better its worked for many and the ass has fell out for many, but thankjs for your point of view, oh we would rarther try it while are son is still a baby kind of thing, we wanted to go 2 years ago but my mrs wanted a baby in the uk first. DO YOU NO WHERE IS CHEAPEST TO START ON THE COSTAS cheers marc


----------



## marcspain

hi jo,
ye steve has made a few points we are coming out with 6 to 12 months money to cover rent food ect, we will go 20/30 mins in land which will help, elche looks very nice and apartments are cheap and we think are nice, were living in a dark terrace in the grey uk carnt get worse! as long as were there i dont care where were at for a while, as we will be moving around to find the right place for us, and like i said in 3 years we will be able to buy, all i want to no for now is...where is cheap cheerfull and i good starting point we will be moving round every 3 months, like you said you meet people and get talking and we can only climb the ladder.Im being honest when i say i hate the uk it gets me really down, and when i see pics of spain and holiday there im a very different person, so would we say ALICANTE IS CHEAPER THAN BENIDORM, AND ELCHE IS CHEAPER THAN BOTH, we have a car so we will be driving round at the end of the day the apartment is just a base, but honest there are some real lovely places for 400 euros pm. All the apartments have pools ect air con, heating. many thanks jo for all your great input...marc x


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> hi jo,
> ye steve has made a few points we are coming out with 6 to 12 months money to cover rent food ect, we will go 20/30 mins in land which will help, elche looks very nice and apartments are cheap and we think are nice, were living in a dark terrace in the grey uk carnt get worse! as long as were there i dont care where were at for a while, as we will be moving around to find the right place for us, and like i said in 3 years we will be able to buy, all i want to no for now is...where is cheap cheerfull and i good starting point we will be moving round every 3 months, like you said you meet people and get talking and we can only climb the ladder.Im being honest when i say i hate the uk it gets me really down, and when i see pics of spain and holiday there im a very different person, so would we say ALICANTE IS CHEAPER THAN BENIDORM, AND ELCHE IS CHEAPER THAN BOTH, we have a car so we will be driving round at the end of the day the apartment is just a base, but honest there are some real lovely places for 400 euros pm. All the apartments have pools ect air con, heating. many thanks jo for all your great input...marc x



Oh god, you're bringing your car LOL!! That might be your second/third hurdle !!! If you are a Spanish resident (which you will be if you live here) you have to get it matriculated within 30 days of arriving - that usually costs around 10% of the value of the car I think ????! and of course tons of paperwork ........ in Spanish !!!!

As for property prices. You get what you pay for! Whichever is cheaper, it will be so for a good reason!

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

lol ok no car just looking now we thibk we will start of in elche looks a lovely place palm tress the lot its all good marcx


----------



## jojo

Have you ever used "google map"???? If you type in Elche, it actually takes you into the streets and you can have a look around. It wont tell you what its like socially, but it will give you an idea of the place. Its good fun actually. Like walking around there!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

hi jo,
yes always using google maps and yes there great cheers, still looks like elche is our best bet and only 20 mins from alicante,its got great cheap rents, plenty to do so that would be a really good starting point,
thanks marc


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> hi jo,
> yes always using google maps and yes there great cheers, still looks like elche is our best bet and only 20 mins from alicante,its got great cheap rents, plenty to do so that would be a really good starting point,
> thanks marc


How you know that beats me when you havent even been there. But it gives you something to aim for and think about I guess! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

no steve 60k to buy a place when we find the right place, right let me start agian. we are a family 0f 3 im 35 my wife 26 my son 1, we have a car and will bring it but jo said id have to pay a 3rd of the value at some point, ive never heard of that? so that put me of, we want to be as near to the beach as possible, but are willing a 20 min walk inland or to the beach, this will make things cheaper. Most sites ive been on say elche apartments are very cheap to rent they start at 120pm and are nice google thinkspain thats where there cheapest, we want to be near a city for jobs, i like alicante its less blackpool unlike benidorm but i do like it, and would live there, we need to find jobs before we just pack up, but we will save for the next 2 years to keep us. We dont really wanna pay more than 350 pounds pm for a rent, i rent to buy then ye, we just wanna come out to try we hate it hear so bad you would not understand how down it makes me, im willing to do any job for peanuts as long as were there the sun is out and bills are being payed, all i was asking really is where do people think is best as a starting point "A BASE" now we guess it going to be elche or as close to alicante as we can, or benidorm if we find a real good deal, at the mo were just loving the dream of coming out, finding out as much as we can so in 2 years, we should no a bit about where were coming to, i hope that makes more sence steve and thanks for all advice, cheers marc ciao


----------



## marcspain

steve,
whats it like near you for rent and what were looking for as 3 people have now mentioned where you are for uis to set up home there, when things pick up would there be work there, is it a big city or town, it looks a lovely place, like i said ill do most things to get out there bar work ect ect. My dad has said to find out things like food prices and so on, any tips advice are very welcome cheers again marc


----------



## Seb*

marcspain said:


> no steve 60k to buy a place when we find the right place, right let me start agian.


60K, on the costas, near beach with pool?




> we have a car and will bring it but jo said id have to pay a 3rd of the value at some point, ive never heard of that?


In the UK you drive on the right side, that brings problems when you want to use your RHD car in continental europe. You have to matriculate the car in spain which comes with a complete new technical inspection, (in most cases) a change of head lights and an import tax. The paper work is massive, so you will need a specialised company or gestoria to do all this for you. Prices differ a lot and depend on the actual work that needs doing. As long as you dont have a brand new or very rare car the costs are usually not worth it. Besdie the fact that it's more than impractible to drive a RHD car in spain, I know what I am talking about - I got rid of ours and im a happy man.




> we just wanna come out to try we hate it hear so bad you would not understand how down it makes me, im willing to do any job for peanuts as long as were there the sun is out and bills are being payed


Out of pure interest, what is so bad about the UK? Would a move to a different region "ease the pain" a bit? You have to understand, Spain is not only sun shine and heat all year around. It rains (a lot and easily up to 30 days without break) and it get's really cold in winter, especially a bit further inland (where you can afford cheap rents) winters can get freezing with snow, like we saw again this year.
You are willing to work for peanuts as long as the sun is out, which is a great attitude but has disadvantages as well. Unlike to the UK classic 9 to 5 jobs are rare in spain. Especially the low paid jobs. You will need to work A LOT (if it is a peanut job) and you might only earn 3 to 4.50 Pounds an hour. Are you aware that you might have to work that much that you won't have enough time to enjoy the sun and spend the free time with your family?




> all i was asking really is where do people think is best as a starting point "A BASE" now we guess it going to be elche or as close to alicante as we can.


Starting base? To be totally honest, RESEARCH and a lot of it. Cause at the moment all you say and ask for sounds like a big big dream, that just isnt the reality down here. Cheap rents? Well there is a basic rule. The further you go inland the cheaper it gets. Rents in rural areas is lower, but there is no beach, often no pool and for sure not english fish and chip shop or an iceland and everyone speaks spanish. Those areas you can find all the way down the costas. If you like the Costa Blanca there is more than just Elche or a "slum appartment" in Alicante. Use googlemap and check out everything inland between Valencia down to Alicante.


Sorry to come up with so many negative arguments, but from your posts so far I have the impression that you haven't done any research for what is needed to move to another country and especially spain and are still in the "dream phase" of how wonderful, warm and sunny spain is. Before we came down here I researched everything from car, health care (don't underestimate it in the long term!), social services to bureaucracy. And believe me there are a million differences to the UK, things that might come with extra costs that you just don't expect. And a lot of comfort less, basically when it comes to modern times comfort like massive supermarkets 24/7, fast internet, uninterrupted water and electricity supply, massive choice of TV etc. Spain is at least 10-20 years behind the rest of europe. They are catching up fast, but especially in more remote locations there are downsides to it.

Spain is a great country to live in and me and my fiancee love it (after getting past all the negative things we experienced within the first year). We're not pensioners (actually we're more your age range) but we are able to support ourselves, we have a house (which we don't have to pay rent or mortgage for - which lowers our monthly living expenses to an amount way below what we had in the UK!) with a big garden 3.5km from the beach and a lovely view on the Mediterranian Sea. So whenever we go shopping or sit on the terrace or work in the garden we realise how lucky we are. BUT and now the big BUT, if I would have to go to work from monday to friday, dont have the beach close and cant see the med out of my window, the whole "it feels like holiday" feeling vanishes. Everyday life (for me) doesnt feel much different to the UK.

Spain is a poor country and its economy is based on tourism, no tourists = no jobs, less jobs = lower wages. 20% overall unemployment, 45% youth unemployment and in some regions overall unemployment of up to 80%. So who do you think a spaniard would hire? A brit who can't even speak the language (well enough) or his spanish neighbour or nephew? So where can we get jobs then? Only real realistic chance I'd say is an expat company (in the areas you are looking, those are very rare) or become self employed (like thousands of others, so you have to offer something special and beat the competition).

After all you are an adult and fully responsible for your own family and future, so all we can do is give advice so that you are prepared if the dream bubble should burst. You might find the right place to live, learn the language quickly and get the perfect job. I wish you all the luck for it. But it is always better to expect the worst and be positively suprised than to get his dream shattered by hard reality.


----------



## jojo

I've gottq be honest here and sorry, maybe a tad unkind - its meant well. It sounds like you're simply thinking that living in Spain will be like an elongated summer holiday! Its not like that, the novelty wears off and with no money ????????! There is very little work out here, bar work, villa cleaning, pool cleaning etc, not only pays badly, but there are so many unemployed spanish, spanish school leavers, expats who've been here a long time, all chasing these jobs - its so hard to get anything. In fact most jobs, when there are any are given to family and friends. And do you really want to work you nuts off all summer just to make enough money to buy a weeks worth of groceries? I though you wanted to be out and a bout all the time, finding fun things to do - all of which are not cheap - A day at the water park, just to get in is around 40€ each!! 

The cost of living in Spain, certainly on the costas is about the same as the UK, hesting in the winter in expensive! Living inj a cheap and "basic" apartment isnt gonna be fun. Imagine living in something like that in the UK - cos the winters here are no better.

Plan before you think of moving here permenantly and come over and take a good look around! And remember its NOT like being on holiday

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

thanks guys for being honest, well ive 2 years to save a to do lots more research i like tenerife to be honest but again thats more funds and its a dear place to live, when i said peanuts i have a limit ,to be honest i dont work now so any money i do get is 100pc more than i get now, as for snow well!! im like a kid i love the stuff if i had my way we would be moving to canada, but yes anywhere along the costa blanca will do. i no its not going to be easy, as for setting up something myself, well didnt do to well at school so stuck there im great at painting ect but bet theres millions who are, i can not go into why im so down on uk really but trust me im best well away, but i thank you JO AND SEB AND STEVE, for being so kind and honest with me, but if i dont try ill never no but like i said were 2 maybe even 3 years before we make the break, maybe if we save more tenerife could be the better option, what DOES ANYONE THING OF THE CANARYS? cheers marc


----------



## varadagirl

*Advice for American moving to Spain*

Hello Mr. Hall! From what I read, you are *the* Spain expert, and I'd love to pick your brain for just a moment if possible. My husband is French, I'm American and we want to live in Barcelona. There's obviously no problem for him since he can go anywhere in the EU legally. 

I'm currently here on a tourist visa, but am going to go to the US to apply for another type of visa. In your experience, what is least timely and difficult--a work or student visa? 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Jenny.


----------



## varadagirl

SteveHall said:


> I am absolutely NOT the expert - just got lots of contacts, speak Spanish, have been very "involved" and been here a long time and usually can find an answers from those who do.
> 
> I ALWAYS say on specifics that you MUST contact a professional. I am pretty up on EU matters but not so re Americans. There are a number of Americans on here who will be much better placed to assist.
> 
> I wish you well - I love Barcelona and could happily live there but for the language issue and the fact that they haven't got a decent football team!


Thank you so much for your input! I shall continue my hunt!


----------



## varadagirl

SteveHall said:


> If you speak to the Spanish Embassy/Consulate wherever you are you will get a "***** y blanco" on what you need. Then speak to others on here for the "real world" loopholes!


Great advice, thank you! I will definitely do it like that... Have a great weekend!

jenny.


----------



## vernon

As I live in Benidorm, and have propert here which I rent out, I can certainly advise you on rental & purchasing of places here. Rental-wise, there is very little around the 350Euros per month; for 400Euros you may find a studio or 1-bedroom up in the Rincon or by the bullring, but it won´t be anything special.

Purchase-wise 60K will get you a parking space in a garage- they go for about 50K upwards. If you are looking for a small flat, minimum 120K for a half-decent place. As an example of the silly prices in Benidorm, I have a small studio on the Levante Beach, nicely done out but still only about 27m/2, and is valued at 300K. So much for a crisis in Benidorm.


----------



## marcspain

i was talking in pounds steve as in 400 pounds pm mate


----------



## marcspain

hi,
my 60k would act as a deposit only as i no things out there are pretty dear, take my mums place in panama 10 grand of 1 mill, but that is a place and a half its huge its got the lot, we was just on about a starting point, as one must start somewhere!! been looking at tenerife thats gone really dear, 600 euros pm for 1 bed apartment, all i wanna now is where on the costa blanca am i best making a CHEAP start, elche? prices seem fair but your not near a beach on the other hand only 20 mins from alicante, i take it ALICANTE is cheaper than benidorm? cheers marc


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> hi,
> my 60k would act as a deposit only as i no things out there are pretty dear, take my mums place in panama 10 grand of 1 mill, but that is a place and a half its huge its got the lot, we was just on about a starting point, as one must start somewhere!! been looking at tenerife thats gone really dear, 600 euros pm for 1 bed apartment, all i wanna now is where on the costa blanca am i best making a CHEAP start, elche? prices seem fair but your not near a beach on the other hand only 20 mins from alicante, i take it ALICANTE is cheaper than benidorm? cheers marc


all areas have dear areas and cheap areas! What you are asking is for someone to agree with you that Elche is cheaper than Alicante - well it depends which bits! I'm sure there are some truly disgusting parts of alicante that are cheaper than some nicer areas of Elche The only thing anyone can tell you is is that the very cheapest flat in either town is gonna be very cheap for a reason - probably cos theres only one toilet/ bath shared between all the residents !!

The only way you will get an answer to your question is to come over and look! 

As for buying, well you'd have to get a mortgage for the rest I assume?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

yes mortgage for the rest jo when we find jobs, IF LOL. the first place doesnt have to be a 5 star but not a shared shower oh no errrrrr. A clean 2 bed simple apartment will do really, we plan on coming out in summer so we shall no more then, just been looking at where steve lives the area thats nice, but ive been told to stay near to the bigger towns for work. cheers jo marc x x


----------



## marcspain

wow bad day or what!! i get it i really do, but you must admit they make them look nice on the sites EG thinkspain, and eye on spain. And i dont no how many times I have to tell YOU STEVE ive 400 pounds uk. punto
ps my wife wants to no why the attitute at the end of the day we go of the sites we look at, and they do look nice. ciao


----------



## marcspain

ok fair enough steve sorry. i just makes me angry people can put up pics of apartments that look lovely with a small price tag, check them out google thinspain. Im very greatfull for all advice an wish you to carry on giving us advice, i guess we took it the wrong way, the area your in looks very nice and well so it says we can get a 2 bed apartment for 400 euros pm? im one of those people who want to be there now lol, i do steve i want the life over there.
thanks marc


----------



## marcspain

yes 100pc morgage would be great, but like you pointed out its the jobs or the lack of them, i would come out now and start a job in the morn, but you no its not going to happen. Ive grown up coming to spain every year and other places since i was one, so spain is my second home i feel at ease there. what we will do is get 12 months living and rent money all be it prob be 6 months worth, come out and job hunt but we have 1 to 2 years to save look for jobs. benidorm is ok it was more for the wife but its a little over done by brits so your end sounds good, or 10kl each side of your area.
cheers marc


----------



## marcspain

also i am on D.L.A. here i believe i can take it to spain and by law i can work 15 hours that would help, do u no more about it?


----------



## marcspain

we really do trust your judgement now steve, see im the one who wants it all sorted yesterday my wife goes mad lol, going of what you no about us budget ect, would "sorry carnt spell it" would your kneck of the woods be a great start, because its not far to travel if we find work in the main tourisim areas.
tough one i no
regards marc


----------



## marcspain

blood clots form in both legs caurse a lot of pain, the heat makes them better ill look at this site thanks steve
regards marc


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> blood clots form in both legs caurse a lot of pain, the heat makes them better ill look at this site thanks steve
> regards marc


You maybe better just coming to Spain for the summer months Marc, firstly cos the winters are freezing and secondly cos you'll need to stock pile some medication (I assume you take anticoagulants), cos you have to pay for prescription medication here, altho I dont know how that cost compares to the UK. I needed to buy some steriods here a while ago and in the UK, the prescription cost would have been £7.50??? and in spain it could be bought over the counter for 2,50 euros - however, my migraine pills were 30 euros!!!! You perhaps need to check that out

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

steve your great and jo as well both your advice is great, spaek soon. and yes steve rat pois is my daily in take, all meds are free for me but would be 7.50
, speak soon guys by x


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> steve your great and jo as well both your advice is great, spaek soon. and yes steve rat pois is my daily in take, all meds are free for me but would be 7.50
> , speak soon guys by x


I would find out whether you'd get free scripts in Spain, I cant imagine you would????

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

well i no youve both give me real food for thought, ive been told my son will go to school free? and on one page i read, " a uk expat has the same rights a spanish person when one becomes a citezen"? again you guys would no the real answer to that. The job side of things has been on my mind all day, now ive been out of work for a long time due to my legs so making any kind of money would be better than im on now. Today has made me want to be in spain more than ever, now own buissness, you dont have ice cream vans there do you? it would cost 40 thousand euros for, van licence a pitch and i will be allowed to ride up and down beach front areas, also around the apartments and villas, what do u guys think of that?. i no theres going to be no lovely dream now!! alll tho i can live in paradise trying to make a bob or two. Im going to write to some holiday ferms and see if they need van drivers, to pick and drop people of at the airport. A friend of mine told me his uncle does it for on the beach holidays in corfu.But the way i feel a bar or even better as i was once a pro singer songwritter, a music bar that would suit one to the ground. If i made more than 60 pound a week then im better of, so that me skint and now i want to earn more than that if i can in spain


----------



## marcspain

Steve,
i really like your area its very nice great beaches, i could see me and my family there very easly, and they have some great places with nice prices. But we are back t5o the job again, my wife leanne is a great nursey nurse but no confidence so learning spainsh would all be down to me, so she would need a english speaking place shes only on 6 pound ph hear now, so looking at our situation, the pay in spain would not be such a big issue "to us". What was that you was saying about gardeners was it 3 euros a hour? Much work in that feild steve?.


----------



## marcspain

steve,
would you be a gem please, and look at thinkspain.com there showing your area and within 20k very cheap they have pics ect, it seems you would smell a rat if there is one so please if you will just nip on or jo jo thanks marc


----------



## marcspain

no sorry i meant distance mate, lol sorry


----------



## marcspain

yes i meant places to rent in and around your area, the ice cream van looks a good idea but im reading i just can not drive round places, the police hate it so mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .


----------



## marcspain

Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com rents


----------



## marcspain

you will see what i mean now by cheap yet in good areas, this is what has puzzled me.
kind regards marc


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> you will see what i mean now by cheap yet in good areas, this is what has puzzled me.
> kind regards marc


Just remember things are cheap for a reason - no one is thinking, "lets get less money for this cos we're kind people" 

Top tips (from experience): check there is electricity, running water, no leaks in the roof and heating for the winters - oh and that its the persons property to rent out/sell in the first place

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

yes thats what i was saying and its untrue isnt it, some great places ay steve this is why i was kind of shouting from the roof tops, and you guys were like surely not, well its there. A ll we need now my friend is the jobs" the hard bit" lol we shall get there, good site that ay steve.
regards marc


----------



## marcspain

yes will do jo check this out even steve was a little taken back i think Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com cheers marc


----------



## marcspain

couple of them are 2/3 years old and some buy to let, so we shall see what we go for. What do you think of a ice cream van? do you see many?


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> yes will do jo check this out even steve was a little taken back i think Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com cheers marc


I doubt Steve is surprised at all - I couldnt find what you were referring to tho, but you can find cheap property anywhere on the internet. Like I say, go check first. Things are cheap for a reason. Some sales are cheap cos there are demolition orders on property cos they're illegal builds (we nearly fell into that one when we moved over here), there are so many reasons for cheap properties in spain that it is no surprise without knowing the details

Jo xxxx


----------



## marcspain

notes are being made jo thanks x


----------



## marcspain

thanks steve means a lot coming from you mate. the ones at 120 are in the middle of no where like 7 hours in land lol.
regards marc


----------



## marcspain

steve,
i would work for 5 to 6 euros an hour purely to get there, and look to climb the ladder but as long as weve a nice apartment, food ect ill be fine with that like i said i dont work now so to me its more money than i get now. Hows the weather your end.


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> steve,
> i would work for 5 to 6 euros an hour purely to get there, and look to climb the ladder but as long as weve a nice apartment, food ect ill be fine with that like i said i dont work now so to me its more money than i get now. Hows the weather your end.



First of all, if you're not working in the UK how are you gonna save the money to come over to Spain? wouldnt it be wise to get yourself a job there first so that you can save quicker?? You've already said that you´re willing to do any work??

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

jo,
im on d.l.a. here and im not a bum but it works out better me not working, rent is payed and meds are free and so on, this is a curse really because we worked it out we would be 200 pound short a month if i was to work. My wife works and i can put a side some of my d.l.a but its going to take up to 2 years to save up to keep us for 6 to 12 months withy no work, but theres no reason why luck wont hit us and we find jobs before we come, or get jobs within a couple of months being in spain, so thats me....


----------



## marcspain

great stuff its april now so its going to start to really pick up from now on wards, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm how i wish to be there another day of greyness here, the uk is horrible its just grey like black and white films, and spain has all the colour. Were really going to have to put our foot down and start saving for the move, it looks like it going to have to be a six month trial well maybe not the right choice of words, but with me not working and so on, we would need about 5 grand for 6 months without work but boy would i look hard because i wouldnt want to come back here, plus ill still be getting my weekly money there, its all above board so with that in mind we could maybe do 12 months. But all said and done im sure one of us would find some kind of work. Im also thinking of my own buissness ive a couple of idears, we could get a 100pc morgage and us are 60k to set something up? to get the 60k me and my brother would have to put the house we own up for sale fast, so ill call him and get the ball rolling on that side. I had a good read about ice cream vans in spain its a good idea, a few things and red tape to get through but you never no?.
regards marc


----------



## yo_soy

marcspain said:


> I had a good read about ice cream vans in spain its a good idea, a few things and red tape to get through but you never no?.
> regards marc


Yes, a great idea. lane:

Seriously, the funniest thread I've read on the internet in years.


----------



## marcspain

lol it is a good idea tho, it pays the rent.


----------



## marcspain

SteveHall said:


> Glad its coming together. Weather great - best of the year.


how are you steve busy? i bet the weather really is picking up now ay while its getting colder here once again, we just had 2 really nice days but as you no in the uk, we have a few days nice weather we pay for it.
regards marc.


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> lol it is a good idea tho, it pays the rent.


Sadly I think there are laws about selling food products from a mobile vehicle and I would imagine that the spanish red tape would be horrendous, as would finding somewhere that you could pitch up without getting into trouble with the locals or it costing 1000€s - BUT LOOK INTO IT. Check with the town hall/Ayuntamiento where you're planning to go, maybe there are some kind of franchises you can buy into like in the UK??. If you're determined enough you'll find a way


Dont give up, but dont dream. you have to make informed choices to make things happen!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## marcspain

hi jo,
yes im looking in to it with my dad, you can go through mr whippy in spain you get a plot ect this way, but i dont think even with a licence you can just drive round like you can in the uk, for some reason they would like you to stay in one place. Im just looking at options at the mo i think it would be the best way to go is have some kind of buissness, we shall see.


----------



## yo_soy

marcspain said:


> hi jo,
> yes im looking in to it with my dad, you can go through mr whippy in spain you get a plot ect this way, but i dont think even with a licence you can just drive round like you can in the uk, for some reason they would like you to stay in one place. Im just looking at options at the mo i think it would be the best way to go is have some kind of buissness, we shall see.


If you'd done even the faintest bit of googling and reading, you'd realise that the Señor Whippy website is down, and that it was all a big scam, anyway.

No offence, but this whole thread sounds like a massive pipedream - can you even speak Spanish? You're going to have to do a lot more research than just browsing a certain website and getting excited about living in the worst suburbs of Elx for €120 a month. It's no good you turning up in Spain with a vague, wishy-washy business plan of selling ice cream. Put it this way: do you honestly think selling ice cream is going to be a 12 months a year concern? Do you think you'd be able to support yourself -- let alone, God forbid, a wife and child -- with such an enterprise?

So far as I can see -- and if this sounds harsh, too bad -- you are just another person who thinks that 'Britain has gone to the dogs,' has some nice memories of getting sunburnt and having lazy days on holidays in years past, thinks that the streets in Spain are paved with _oro_ and you'll rise above every little problem just as soon as you get a bit of sun on your back. And that's not going to happen. 

If you are serious about moving to Spain, then you're going to have to put a lot more thought, a _lot_ more research into it. You've enough spare time on your hands, you should be learning Spanish as we speak. You should be looking at gaining qualifications to make yourself more employable as well as more self-employable.

Good luck, _hombre_, you're going to need it. lane:


----------



## jojo

Yes Yo Soy, however, theres sticking a pin in a ballon or theres untying the knot carefully so that it can be re-used!!

I was just the same as Marc before I came here, thought it would be easy, thought that we'd get jobs easily, lots of sunshine, the beach, lazing by the swimming pool, long leisurely walks in pretty pueblos and relaxing glasses of wine in little bars........ So I know where he's coming from

Fortunately my husband could see the flaw in my plans and made damn sure that we had enough money coming in to fund it and to make sure we could have a decent house and no money worries, hence he commutes and works in England - there cant be anything worse than living here and not being able to afford to buy food or drink and theres no state assistance! Its a hard country to live in if you're on the bread line - Even I can look back at the UK and see that life was/is so much easier there - even with its faults! 

I would suggest that Marc tries his ice cream plan in the UK first. Cornwall??? Why not? It would give him some experience of what to do and how, without the language issue or the Spanish red tape?! Cos without doubt it would be easier to do it there than Spain!

jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks

Hi
As Yp spy says, *you must* do a lot more research before you start to take any even tentative steps in this direction. If it was that easy, you would find every street on the costas jam packed solid with ice cream vans!

I spent five years researching my dream and that was just of retiring here with no mortgage and free of financial worries. Yes we have done it and are comfortable, three of us (my wife, mother-in-law and myself) can live comfortably on my pension. Mt wife has a small teaching job and also does translation and interpreting (she is qualified in both) so that she can pay into the local NI and ensure that she has her pension when she retires.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

yo_soy said:


> If you'd done even the faintest bit of googling and reading, you'd realise that the Señor Whippy website is down, and that it was all a big scam, anyway.
> 
> No offence, but this whole thread sounds like a massive pipedream - can you even speak Spanish? You're going to have to do a lot more research than just browsing a certain website and getting excited about living in the worst suburbs of Elx for €120 a month. It's no good you turning up in Spain with a vague, wishy-washy business plan of selling ice cream. Put it this way: do you honestly think selling ice cream is going to be a 12 months a year concern? Do you think you'd be able to support yourself -- let alone, God forbid, a wife and child -- with such an enterprise?
> 
> So far as I can see -- and if this sounds harsh, too bad -- you are just another person who thinks that 'Britain has gone to the dogs,' has some nice memories of getting sunburnt and having lazy days on holidays in years past, thinks that the streets in Spain are paved with _oro_ and you'll rise above every little problem just as soon as you get a bit of sun on your back. And that's not going to happen.
> 
> If you are serious about moving to Spain, then you're going to have to put a lot more thought, a _lot_ more research into it. You've enough spare time on your hands, you should be learning Spanish as we speak. You should be looking at gaining qualifications to make yourself more employable as well as more self-employable.
> 
> Good luck, _hombre_, you're going to need it. lane:


I kind of agree, but wouldn't have said it that way



> So far as I can see -- and if this sounds harsh, too bad


 you're likely to get peoples backs up if you express your opinions in that way, but then again that may be exactly what you want to do, stranger things have happened at sea as they (used to) say


----------



## yo_soy

Pesky Wesky said:


> I kind of agree, but wouldn't have said it that way
> 
> you're likely to get peoples backs up if you express your opinions in that way, but then again that may be exactly what you want to do, stranger things have happened at sea as they (used to) say


No, fair call. I should have used more neutral language.

I'm too used to posting on other messageboards where people appreciate/don't mind me being abrupt. I'm new here so still getting used to the feel of the place.


----------



## jojo

yo_soy said:


> No, fair call. I should have used more neutral language.
> 
> I'm too used to posting on other messageboards where people appreciate/don't mind me being abrupt. I'm new here so still getting used to the feel of the place.



we'll let you off cos we're still getting used to you!!! I think we all enjoy a heated discussion on here, altho we stop short of insults. If we get to know you better I'm sure we'll cope with your abruptness and hand you some back! - altho like my kids, if you get nasty or offensive you get sent to your room!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks

Hey I didn't find Yo Soy's wording out of place - one sometimes needs the short sharp shock to snap someone out of a state of euphoria and back to the real world. It can be hard out there and one needs to be well aware that dreams can often lead one astray. 

How often have we come across someone who thought it would be easy:

to just set up an 'English' or 'Irish' bar, after all both drink, right? 
and there are loads of them around, just boozing, right? 
don't need to learn Spanish, only going to deal with those who speak English, right? 
Instant fortune, right? 
WRONG!

What may work in the height of summer (and not saying it will work even then) may well not in winter when there is torrential rain and howling gales when you aren't taking enough money over the counter in a whole month just to pay a week's rent, and you are struggling even to pay for the stock that has been consumed let alone making any profit.


----------



## jojo

I've seen a few people who've come over with that attitude. I'm sure we all have over the years. Once upon a time when everything was new and starting out, it could be done with the right mind set and tenacity. But these days, theres nothing here that hasnt been done to death, theres far more red tape and bureaucracy and Spain is no longer a cheap place to live.

Nowadays, it simply isnt possible to move yourself and family to Spain, buy or even rent a cheap villa/apartment, get a few little jobs to cover costs and relax unless you have a good financial pool to dip into or an outside income

Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

listen its water of a ducks back, now advice from mr/mrs wales lol well.......ive enough time, and enough sheep to count to sort my own ship so its cool. Im no fool people and not blind i dont exspect anything like i keep saying, its all just idears, dreams maybe but!! if i dont use my thoughts and dreams and push them around, i would be a fool to think i can come over set up shop and watch the sun go down. IM sure with all my boaring spare lazy time mr/mrs wales ill find out whats what from decent people, eg steve, jo jo, people who will tell you straight without trying to put people down, yes ive had it with the uk for MY reason. And ill make sure we come to spain when WE feel its right, an so i dont have to pinp my ass for food. THANKS TO THOSE WHO NO I RESPECT AND LIKE TO TALK TO, by for now barrrrrrrrrr mr/mrs wales lol welsh always been fools lol pmsl x x


----------



## marcspain

hi steve,
glad its nice weather and its really nice of you to take time out to talk, like i said my mum and dad live in panama and are doing really good selling property ect, so i do get advice from them as well, there good people work hard and back me in what i want to do, people like yo soy is it ? see a little what ive put on here and take from that im a fool i dont no. SO any way the ice cream van is one of a thousand idears, although it is true mr whippy over there is a wrong one, back in 2005 people were on his case but people will try and take your money!! my mum only said last night that they will end up in marbella when there ready, or cyprus, theres even talk of them doing something in spain that would give me a good job? but time will tell, but if i dont look around and ask i would be coming in the dark were a few years away from being there, but now is the time to ask people like your good self what its like. Were coming over in summer to look around and holiday, my wifes dad has lots of good friends in benidorm who own bars ect, so if theres anything going they willl let us no. 
kind regards marc


----------



## marcspain

thanks for the advice always taking notes from the right people.
kind regards marc.


----------



## mrypg9

What an interesting (and revealing) thread. It all reinforces my belief that you can give people all the advice in the world but they will do what they want to do in the end.
Like Baldilocks, I thought yo soy was factual and straightforward. A wo/man after my own heart. I'm sure Marc isn't such a tender plant.
A few thoughts spring to mind, though. 
If you are on DLA, it is presumably because you have a medical condition which precludes you undertaking work, or at least restricts the kind of work you can do. Which leads to the question.....how will it be possible for you to take 'any kind of work' , whether in the UK or Spain? DLA is, as far as I can read from the DWP website, not automatically payable to claimants outside the UK and really, why should it be? It is a state allowance paid out of taxpayers' contributions to those unable to work, isn't it? Child Benefit is not claimable in Spain either, btw.
The DWP is cracking down on all types of benefit fraud and checking on airport arrivals/departures - airlines now routinely record all entries/exits from the UK and pass on the information. Is is not the case that recipents of DLA are required to undergo periodic medical examination to see if they are fit for work? I'm sure I read that somewhere.
Secondly....if your parents are doing so well in the property business in Panama (sorry to be flippant but echoes of 'Canoe Man' resonate) why not go there to try your luck? There will be sunshine and sea and surely your wealthy parents could give you a helping hand so you wouldn't have to risk a cheap piso on the Costas?
It's true that times are hard here and that many Brits, Germans etc. are going home. Only last month a friend put her house on the market. There are houses round here which have been for sale for years, even with a 40% drop in valuation. Equally, you can read on this site that people are coming over, buying property and preparing for their 'dream life'. But these are people with more money at their disposal than you say you have and are either retired or have found employment.
If you were on your own I'd say 'Go for it' but with a wife and young childthe risks really are too high and will be for a few years yet.. And if your main source of income is UK state benefits, you may find that you will not qualify for them in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9

*AllowanceOther benefits, particularly those that are means-tested, are not payable abroad. These include Income Support, Pension Credit, Housing Benefit, Tax and Disability Living Allowance (mobility component).If you're concerned about how moving abroad will affect your benefits, you should contact the International Pension Centre (IPC) in the UK as they'll be able to advise you on your specific case.*

This is from the DWP website. It seems rather complicated as some parts of DLA are payable abroad but others not and it's contribution - based . It looks as if you have to put in a claim when you decide to move outside the UK but I don't think you are allowed to work if you receive this benefit. 
It's worth contacting the DWP to see what your entitlements are.


----------



## mrypg9

marcspain said:


> listen its water of a ducks back, now advice from mr/mrs wales lol well.......ive enough time, and enough sheep to count to sort my own ship so its cool. Im no fool people and not blind i dont exspect anything like i keep saying, its all just idears, dreams maybe but!! if i dont use my thoughts and dreams and push them around, i would be a fool to think i can come over set up shop and watch the sun go down. IM sure with all my boaring spare lazy time mr/mrs wales ill find out whats what from decent people, eg steve, jo jo, people who will tell you straight without trying to put people down, yes ive had it with the uk for MY reason. And ill make sure we come to spain when WE feel its right, an so i dont have to pinp my ass for food. THANKS TO THOSE WHO NO I RESPECT AND LIKE TO TALK TO, *by for now barrrrrrrrrr mr/mrs wales lol welsh always been fools lol pmsl x x[/QUOTE*]
> 
> I'm bored today as it's raining hard so I've read through these threads again more carefully. Your last 'sentence' is very revealing, Marc.
> I'm not Welsh but you should bear in mind that Wales is a part of the UK, the country which enables you to be £200 a month -your words - 'better off' receiving benefits than if you were working.


----------



## yo_soy

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not Welsh but you should bear in mind that Wales is a part of the UK, the country which enables you to be £200 a month -your words - 'better off' receiving benefits than if you were working.


It does? I certainly wasn't when made redundant.


----------



## mrypg9

yo_soy said:


> It does? I certainly wasn't when made redundant.



Ah.....you had better ask Marc about that. He posted a few pages back that he was £200 a month better off on DLA (presumably with Housing Benefit as he said his rent was paid....)


----------



## marcspain

you dont no 1 hell of a thing about me just butt out plz, when the time comes all is above board.


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> you dont no 1 hell of a thing about me just butt out plz, when the time comes all is above board.



Chill Marc, its an open forum and you're gonna get all sorts of comments - good and bad. Dont take it too personally 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin

marcspain said:


> you dont no 1 hell of a thing about me just butt out plz, when the time comes all is above board.


Marc, can I point out a small problem with the ice-cream idea?How are you going to know what your customers are asking for if you don't speak Spanish?


----------



## marcspain

im learning but ice cream van was one of a thousand idears, as i keep saying were not coming for 2 years, so i got 2 years to learn, i no i have to speak spanish its only polite i do so now all these people are having a pop at me, youve left the uk and are the poles learning english mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ciao


----------



## marcspain

hablo espananol como le gustaria pagar? rapidamente o despacio con una amigo pero!! no demasiado mal o.....for a english man ciao.........so im getting there in steps as once did you i guess.


----------



## jojo

marcspain said:


> im learning but ice cream van was one of a thousand idears, as i keep saying were not coming for 2 years, so i got 2 years to learn, i no i have to speak spanish its only polite i do so now all these people are having a pop at me, youve left the uk and are the poles learning english mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ciao



I'll tell you what Marc, the British are really bad at learning new languages, its like they think that everyone should speak English! I think the polish seem to pick it up really quickly when you think about it. But in England there is more acceptance of foreigners and equal opportunities. 

My Spanish is really bad, altho I can get by. I always try, which I think helps cos the Spanish like someone to at least have a go - I usually get it wrong tho and you have to be careful cos some of their words sound very similar to words that you didnt mean to say!! But I dont have to work so it isnt so important for me!!!

Just keep trying with it and dont worry about what people say about it all on here, just listen to their advice and remember that they may be having a bad time and want to share that with you! You know its not easy, you know the pitfalls, just keep reading about it, planning ideas and eventually it'll happen!

One word of warning tho - it hasnt really stopped raining here now since december, we had a week where it brightened up a bit, but it has stayed quite cold (jeans and tee shirt weather), but today we've had heavy rain, floods and storms - while you lot over there have been lazing around in the sunshine !!


Jo xxx


----------



## marcspain

hi jo,
always nice to hear from you, yes its been nice today but i no spain has rain and time to time a little snow. I just love the spanish the cultre and i no its not going to be a free easy ride, i want to come there with learning lots about the place, the people ect ive 2 years to check it is going to be for us, i welcome comments but when people try to put me down or are just rude for the hell of it, well there really showing the spainsh were assess ay? everyone started like me its a dream, an idea and hopefully one day when WE feel its right, are new place of work and place to live, all legal and above board. Hope the weather is not getting you down to much, it could be worse.
regards marc


----------



## jockm

marcspain said:


> by for now barrrrrrrrrr mr/mrs wales lol welsh always been fools lol pmsl x x


I was offended by this when I first read it and since it has popped up again I feel compelled to say so. It is racist and offensive and not in keeping with the values of the forum, i.e. treating others respectfully.

Couldn't just let it go....


----------



## Tallulah

marcspain said:


> hi jo,
> always nice to hear from you, yes its been nice today but i no spain has rain and time to time a little snow. I just love the spanish the cultre and i no its not going to be a free easy ride, i want to come there with learning lots about the place, the people ect ive 2 years to check it is going to be for us, i welcome comments but when people try to put me down or are just rude for the hell of it, well there really showing the spainsh were assess ay? everyone started like me its a dream, an idea and hopefully one day when WE feel its right, are new place of work and place to live, all legal and above board. Hope the weather is not getting you down to much, it could be worse.
> regards marc


Hmmmm even with the spelling mistakes, if I'm reading this correctly...not a very nice thing to say about the people of a country you're hoping to move to. Are you sure you've got the mentality to become an immigrant in another country? I see from the thread that you've already gotten some good advice, including just a reality check really from those on the state of the economy. It appears though that as soon as you get something that may not be to your liking about it on the facts side, you start insulting. Surely it's better to ask your questions and then if you don't like the replies from people, simply ignore them (or if they offend you, report to mods) rather than start on a new forum in this manner. Please leave out the racist comments OK?


----------



## mrypg9

marcspain said:


> you dont no 1 hell of a thing about me just butt out plz, when the time comes all is above board.


Well, you've put out quite a lot of personal information on this PUBLIC forum. (As well as having a gratuitous 'pop' at poor old Baldilocks who, like everyone else, was trying to give you an accurate picture of life here.
You mention Poles in the UK in another post. In my admittedly limited experience, Poles in the UK are extremely entrepreneurial and if they don't speak English already, learn to do so very quickly. Many of them have trades and skills in short -and expensive -supply in the UK - plumbers, electricians etc.
There is another aspect to this which isn't often considered here. Many people in the UK resent immigrants from Poland and elsewhere entering the UK to work. 'British jobs for British workers' has been proclaimed by more than one leading politician and people as a whole seem to want a curb on immigration even from the EU. I believe the Government has actually capped the number of work permits issued to applicants from the newer EU entrants although nothing can stop them from entering as tourists and working on the black economy.
The unemployment rate in the UK nowhere approaches that of Spain. What are our feelings as 'guests' in Spain about UK immigrants who come to work on the black economy, pay no taxes, live here but aren't 'Residents',don't register on the padron etc. What would the feelings of most British people be about Spaniards, Poles etc. who did that, I wonder? 
I am now 100% legal here as most if not all people on this board. But only last week I came across a Brit who fits all of the above descriptions plus the fact that he admits quite cheerfully that he is claiming benefits to which he is not entitled.
The DWP encourages us to report such people but it's against the instincts of most of us to do that - I certainly couldn't. Every time I switch on my laptop though I get messages telling me that if I'm a benefit cheat it's a matter of time before I'm caught. I've read that £millions are being drained in this way.
I think the Spanish people are remarkably tolerant and welcoming of British and other people who've come to work or retire here, despite the behaviour of what I hope is a small minority. I'm certainly not imputing that to anyone posting here. Many people simply don't know what their overseas entitlements are.
Rant now over but I don't think I've seen this aspect discussed on this forum...
Finally....as far as 'robust' responses go, there's a difference between being blunt and to the point and gratuitous insults. We lost a sensible and humorous poster -Hombre - after he was castigated for posting a tart reply to a post from a woman whose tone and language invited such a reply. 
As far as I'm concerned, it's water off a duck's back. Years in politics have given me many experiences of being insulted by quite elevated classes of persons


----------



## jockm

I'm just chortling over the lovely idea of "poor old Baldilocks"! Sounds so quaint!


----------



## jockm

P.S. Hear hear!


----------



## jockm

P.P.S. Baldilocks, do you think mrygp9 is saying you are old


----------



## jojo

All we can do on a forum is tell people how it is. Everyone has dreams, some people will realise them, others wont. For some it will work, for others it wont. Some will listen and will learn and I think altho Marc doesnt like what he hears and may appear to get annoyed about it, he takes it on board and is slowly getting to grips with what he's being told and acting on it in the best way he can! Yes, he comes across as being a little bit "curt" maybe, which is silly and hopefully he'll learn to curb his anger and responses, otherwise he just gets anger back and that doesnt help anyone at all! But I'm sure he appreciates what he's learning from everyone!

As for "poor old Baldilocks"??????? I guess his response would be, Less of the "old"!!!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## jockm

I'm enjoying the forum, and I am thinking that, after lots more experience, I will be able to compile a list of the "social roles" that people seem to take on within the forum.

I must say I enjoy the americans who come on sometimes writing in bold blue massive text with a burning desire to ditch the US and head for Spain (I can dig it).

Really, it is fascinating. Lots of fun.

Jo, I already have you pegged. You are the conciliator (a vital role, and I thank you) 

And I'll do a you:

:focus:


----------



## jojo

jockm said:


> I'm enjoying the forum, and I am thinking that, after lots more experience, I will be able to compile a list of the "social roles" that people seem to take on within the forum.
> 
> I must say I enjoy the americans who come on sometimes writing in bold blue massive text with a burning desire to ditch the US and head for Spain (I can dig it).
> 
> Really, it is fascinating. Lots of fun.
> 
> Jo, I already have you pegged. You are the conciliator (a vital role, and I thank you)
> 
> And I'll do a you:
> 
> :focus:


I love the forum, yes, everyone has their funny little personalities etc and I find that interesting. I think cos I'm a mod I try to be diplomatic and keep the peace, but as a parent of 5 children I've learnt that life is much nicer if people dont argue or sling insults - that path only ever escalates into...... well getting sent to your room LOL!!!!

I'm still working out what sort of poster you are?????????? Informative, knowledgeable, but wont take any of "the brown stuff"????? LOL

ooooppps :focus: 

Jo xx


----------



## jockm

jojo said:


> I'm still working out what sort of poster you are?????????? Informative, knowledgeable, but wont take any of "the brown stuff"????? LOL
> 
> ooooppps :focus:
> 
> Jo xx


I'm still watchin' me p n' q's


----------



## marcspain

no offence was intended i was just making a point, i couldnt be racist not with my family! but your not to no this, but yes as my wife pointed out your only getting what you read so i guess it can come across all wrong, and in was not getting at the spanish i was saying were showing the spanish were assess. All this waste of time child like rant. All i bloody said from day one, "where are the cheapest places to rent", i have cetain problems with myself hence the bad spelling if you people new these problems, im sure people would be very shocked at how well i can write and spell but thats not for this thread.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sorry to Marc who is the OP, but I don't want to get back to topic!! To me, what is being discussed here, without wanting to sound too dramatic, is vital to this forum. I think *minding your ps and qs* is actually quite important to keep the flow of conversation going. If not it becomes a flow of insults, and then people get hung up about other things and there are jibes and back stabbing and getting back at each other and then - the whole thing collapses, as many fairly new members to the forum know only too well.
I have found quite a few of the comments on this thread go over the mark and I wish they didn't... I just don't think it's necessary. Sooo, keep your insults to yourselves please, you *]*+*^*>*+*+>*s!!


----------



## marcspain

In agree...


----------



## jockm

Hi Pesky Wesky 

I was a bit insulted by your _**]*+*^*_, but then took comfort in your _**>*+*+*_, but unfortunately went on to find [I*]>*s!! *[/I] just a bit below the belt 

As far as you in my list of social roles, Pesky Wesky, - in the scheme of things, I haven't quite sussed you yet (only just put enough together to know you are _una chica_) but I do know you seem a good sort


----------



## mrypg9

Baldilocks....if you are reading this thread still.....you may well be younger than me, everyone probably is.
No ageist jibe intended...
And if you are reading this, Hombre, please come back. Your posts were pithy and to the point - but you never took the pith -and could only have offended the tenderest souls...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jockm said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky
> 
> I was a bit insulted by your _**]*+*^*_, but then took comfort in your _**>*+*+*_, but unfortunately went on to find [I*]>*s!! *[/I] just a bit below the belt






> As far as you in my list of social roles, Pesky Wesky, - in the scheme of things, I haven't quite sussed you yet (only just put enough together to know you are _una chica_) but I do know you seem a good sort


The gender thing is quite interesting, isn't it??

I thought you'd have had me down as *opinionated lonely old bat with forum addiction *so I should be quite pleased really!

PS. I *am* a good sort, you got that right!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> Baldilocks....if you are reading this thread still.....you may well be younger than me, everyone probably is.
> No ageist jibe intended...
> And if you are reading this, Hombre, please come back. Your posts were pithy and to the point - but you never took the pith -and could only have offended the tenderest souls...


He's a part time lurker.

Why don't you post, man???


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> The gender thing is quite interesting, isn't it??
> 
> I thought you'd have had me down as *opinionated lonely old bat with forum addiction *so I should be quite pleased really!




I do often wonder what people think of me

I've met quite a few people from forumland & they have all been exactly as I expected


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> I do often wonder what people think of me
> 
> I've met quite a few people from forumland & they have all been exactly as I expected


Don't invite comments Xabia, especially not on this thread!!
People might get carried away!


----------



## jockm

Pesky Wesky said:


> The gender thing is quite interesting, isn't it??
> 
> I thought you'd have had me down as *opinionated lonely old bat with forum addiction *so I should be quite pleased really!
> 
> PS. I *am* a good sort, you got that right!



I think your posts are giving and yet restrained, like many on the forum. But occasionally something will tickle and people can't surpress the inner them. Hadn't got the "old" nor the "lonely" and frankly I'm experiencing a bit of a forum addiction myself, so who am I to judge?!


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> *I do often wonder what people think of me*
> 
> 
> 
> *I've met quite a few people from forumland & they have all been exactly as I expected*




If I'd ever thought a lot about that in the years I was involved in politics I'd never have left the house!!
It's not good to be 'bland' and 99% of posters here are interesting in their own ways. It's sometimes boring to be agreed with. Discussions that get 'fired up' but don't degenerate into racist/sexist/ageist insults attract the most interest.
Sometimes I contribute to posts on stories in The Daily Mail and The Guardian and I find that I can disagree with both sets of posters. 
My mum said I was always 'contrary' whatever that means..


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> well getting sent to your room LOL!!!!


OK Jo now you have me piqued. How DO I get sent to YOUR room?


----------



## jockm

xabiachica said:


> I do often wonder what people think of me


Voice of reason. A good egg too.


----------



## jockm

baldilocks said:


> OK Jo now you have me piqued. How DO I get sent to YOUR room?



Well there is obviously life in the old dog yet!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't invite comments Xabia, especially not on this thread!!
> People might get carried away!


Some of them should be


:focus:here's the cheapest house in Spain


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> Baldilocks....if you are reading this thread still.....you may well be younger than me, everyone probably is.
> No ageist jibe intended...
> And if you are reading this, Hombre, please come back. Your posts were pithy and to the point - but you never took the pith -and could only have offended the tenderest souls...


Sorry, I haven't been absent but we have had visitors (take up a lot of time) and a few power cuts (few? there were six overnight!)

As for age I have never made mine a secret - I will be "any way up" come July and that means I am still young enough to get into trouble yet old enough to know it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jockm said:


> Hadn't got the "old" nor the "lonely" and frankly I'm experiencing a bit of a forum addiction myself, so who am I to judge?!


That's because I'm not!!

Better start thinking about lunch. I'll leave you lot to it

:focus:


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, I haven't been absent but we have had visitors (take up a lot of time) and a few power cuts (few? there were six overnight!)
> 
> As for age I have never made mine a secret - I will be "any way up" come July and that means I am still young enough to get into trouble yet old enough to know it!


When we decided to move to Spain we decided to cut down on the number of visitors we entertained. In three years in the CR we had around thirty-six visits from different people ...and some of them came more than once. 
Now, when people say:'Oh I've never been to Spain' and wait expectantly I just tell them that they should and that I know of a place to rent.
When family come they stay at their house nearby so we meet up for dinner or days by our pool.
Visitors do indeed take up a lot of time.
To my amazement we have not as yet had a power cut in spite of losing satellite signal and experiencing violent thunderstorms.
Fingers crossed....


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> If I'd ever thought a lot about that in the years I was involved in politics I'd never have left the house!!
> It's not good to be 'bland' and 99% of posters here are interesting in their own ways. It's sometimes boring to be agreed with. Discussions that get 'fired up' but don't degenerate into racist/sexist/ageist insults attract the most interest.
> Sometimes I contribute to posts on stories in The Daily Mail and The Guardian and I find that I can disagree with both sets of posters.
> My mum said I was always 'contrary' whatever that means..


yes that would be me -_ contrary mary_ my mum always called me - although I'm not actually called Mary

I prefer to say that I'm_ free-thinking_


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> yes that would be me -_ contrary mary_ my mum always called me - although I'm not actually called Mary
> 
> I prefer to say that I'm_ free-thinking_



Well, I am!!! It's me name!!
My mum wouldn't have used the phrase 'free-thinking' on me, tho'. She would have said 'bloody-minded' except I never heard my mum use even the mildest 'swear' word, not even 'damn'. 
Sadly, I do not take after her in that respect. She was also a very loving, kind and generous woman and I cannot lay real claim to any of those characteristics, apart maybe from the first, to selected persons and my beloved dog.


----------



## valencia-hombre

marcspain said:


> hi folks,
> as from next year we want to move to spain on a budget, we would like alicante or benidorm but only can offord 200/350 pm now elche looks cheap but im told its only spanish there, now as yet we can not speak spanish, we are a couple with a 1 yr old son. We want it so bad and yes we will need jobs im willing to do anything, my wife is a nursey nurse but will do cafe work ect. Can anyone please help we want to be close to the beach 20 min walk tops, plenty of shops and things to do, where is best as a starting point! cheers marclane: on our way in 1/2 years


in the aspanish newspaper levante the other day they claimed comunidad valenciana was the cheapest to live in spain. 

forget about jobs in cafes unless you speak good spanish. the palces to find cheap flats out of season are places like torrevieja where many english,germans have holiday homes that they rent out september-june


----------

